# West branch walleye



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Fished the branch this morning. Nice surprise right off the bat. 2 walleye in shallows first 3 casts. Alot of white bass caught as well . With some size to them.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice job

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What was the hot bait? Nice fish.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice catch, glad to see that they are biting. Hopefully will get out there soon. Good luck.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Kenlow1 said:


> What was the hot bait? Nice fish.


Looks like some kind of red or pink plastic Ken, with a red propeller on it??


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like a pink rooster tail.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

I caught a 4&1/2lbs walleye out of Westbranch last year and was shocked. That was the first walleye I had ever caught there, granted I never specifically target them. It hit on a black/blue Colorado blade spinnerbait. Nice catch!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I caught a bunch of walleye there a few years ago at night in October. Was my first time fishing west branch. Right before a nasty cold front with high winds and snow. I caught fish for like an hour straight on husky jerks. There's a post on here somewhere about where I gave out tons of information and even bathomatric spot locations on each area I fished.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Kenlow1 said:


> What was the hot bait? Nice fish.


I had a rooster tail on.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

ohiobassin_864 said:


> I caught a 4&1/2lbs walleye out of Westbranch last year and was shocked. That was the first walleye I had ever caught there, granted I never specifically target them. It hit on a black/blue Colorado blade spinnerbait. Nice catch!


The branch has some eyes. I've caught 11 this year. 9 at the dam earlier in the season .


----------

